# Lion study for new tattoo design.



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I thought I'd make my own thread on this one. Give everyone a look how I come up with my odd designs.
So far I took about 5 minutes apiece on both of these.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Different look.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

My vote goes to this one.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Actually I'm probably going to put at least 3 images together in a collage type thingy.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm with terry. It looks really cool


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's a lions head I did with my tablet tonight.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Of the three I think this one is the best expression of pain. You are a very good artist Eddie.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

TerryCurley said:


> Of the three I think this one is the best expression of pain. You are a very good artist Eddie.


I've got to finish the other two and then put them together now. This probably looks to much like a sketch for digital. But I tried to keep it simple for a tat.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I think this one is just about ready. It will make a marvelous image for a tat.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

You might ask @caters for his/her input.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

just said:


> You might ask @caters for his/her input.


I just might.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I've done a little more work on this. I think this will be it. On to the next one.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh Yeah! It keeps getting better.


----------

